# Hello and Birthday



## JoyceKaa (Sep 8, 2011)

Since it seems you are sharing congratulations on birthdays, I thought I would add my birthday date along with my Hello. This is my first post and my birthday is September 16. Joyce


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome to DC!


----------



## The Quest For Zest (Sep 8, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!*

So will you be cooking something special for yourself, eating out, or coercing someone else into cooking for you?


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 8, 2011)

JoyceKaa said:


> Since it seems you are sharing congratulations on birthdays, I thought I would add my birthday date along with my Hello. This is my first post and my birthday is September 16. Joyce



Hi Joyce,

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## JoyceKaa (Sep 9, 2011)

*Welcome & Happy birthday*

Thank you for the kind Welcome. My birthday is actually on the 16th. It was asked if I cooked in, ate out or had someone else cook for me. I cook all my meals from "scratch." Thin slices of beef sauted in olive oil, fresh vegies sauted and then cooked together with a sweet spicy sauce from Indonesia. Nummm!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 9, 2011)

welcome kaa.  cool name.


----------



## NotActuallyaHero (Sep 9, 2011)

Well jees, just in case I miss you - happy birthday!


----------



## The Quest For Zest (Sep 9, 2011)

JoyceKaa said:


> I cook all my meals from "scratch." Thin slices of beef sauted in olive oil, fresh vegies sauted and then cooked together with a sweet spicy sauce from Indonesia. Nummm!



Sounds awesome!


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome Joyce.. : )


----------



## JoyceKaa (Sep 9, 2011)

I have eaten food as far west as Tibet and as far east as Italy. I loved most of it. A few weird ones were not tasty.


----------



## JoyceKaa (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the Happy Birthdays. P.S. My husband says he is taking me out to Olive Garden for my birthday.


----------



## chopper (Sep 9, 2011)

JoyceKaa said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the Happy Birthdays. P.S. My husband says he is taking me out to Olive Garden for my birthday.



That is what I like to do on my bday too. I just love their salad dressing!


----------

